# Jigging Rods for kayaks



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I've been speaking highly of jigging rods off kayaks for ages. Not for jigging but live baiting and trolling.

Currently I use a Shimano Tcurve Deep Jig 400 for all my offshore work but the specialist new breed jigging blanks from Asia are just insane compared to the Tcurve.

Look at this Jigging Master as an example:

This is a PE2 blank dry lifting a 10kg weight - The other day a mate showed me a corporate video of the Jigging Master team at 3 Kings in NZ where they were braining 30kg kingfish on these PE2's using Accurate reels and Trinidads. When fully loaded, these rods had a parabolic buckle that almost bent back on itself and still had the butt strength to turn the fish and get it boatside in less than 5 minutes.

I reckon this is currently the ultimate yak rod for large pelagic fishing.

http://www.fishingbuddy.com.sg/product_ ... duct_id=28


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gatesey,

I put the blank pic because I'm looking into a custom job for the yak. Expect to add around AU$300 for components and build.

Smith do really nice off the shelf jig rods as well. http://www.australianangling.com.au/off ... %20wrc.htm

I chose the Tcurve 400 last season because it can handle everything that can be dished out from the yak on 50lb (as well as a stink boat on 80lb braid). The heavier build adds confidence when high sticking and is more suitable to the rough treatment it gets during transit to and from shore.

The thing about these rods compared to the traditionals heavy gear is that you can actually feel everything during the fight. Unless you're a jigging purist, being slightly overgunned on the yak is better for the fish and shortens the fight. This reduces leader wear and the possibility of getting sharked.

I love chasing big kings and reckon anything under 50lb braid in Northern NSW is a bustoff waiting to happen.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Just wondering Spooled

What sort of reels and what line do you use?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

wigg said:


> What sort of reels and what line do you use?


Ay Wigg,

I have 2 x Shimano Spheros 140000FA's with drag upgrades 
http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?titl ... os_14000FA

Reel#1 (Yak only) 50lb Tufline XP braid
Reel#2 (Rock and yak - winter only) 30lb Sufix

60lb Jinkai leader (Winter and Spring) 
100lb Jinkai leader (Summer and Autumn)

In summer and autumn Reel#2 is loaded with 50 lb Tufline and a 160+mm lure. This rig only gets dragged around when the livebaits are dead or are too hard to catch.


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

Those Jigging Master rods are insane ! infact any of the Jigging Master products seem to be very good. The T-Curves don't even come close to the JM and Smith rods in regards to how they load, how good they are to fish with etc.

The T-Curves are also overrated as far as the strength of the rod goes, there is no way the 400 could deadlift 20kg, I didn't go any further after lifting 11kg as it wan't looking good.

There are also the new Monster Mesh rods for Daiwa that have just come out, im not sure how much they are but so far they have been getting good reviews.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------

